# las vegas supershow 2009



## felix96

who's going this year to the show :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: ,we'll be thier to support the our SANTANA B.C uffin:


----------



## thelou

WE GONNA TRY TO GET SOME CARS TOGETHER FOR THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ELITE will be in the house!


----------



## 64Rag

LO*LYSTICS will be their.


----------



## felix96

Brown society will be there to rep the 559 :biggrin:


----------



## jdeecool

Bajito will be there str8 outta the 520! 
The Big Azilla!


----------



## screwed up loco

room is already booked. club xs at the encore the nite before. its goin down!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville

I'm going,can't wait,will be in Vegas Friday night till tuesday night.


----------



## majestics delano

any 1 know were to get the pre regrestration form


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 22 2009, 04:52 PM~14849778
> *any 1 know were to get the pre regrestration form
> *


www.lowridermagazine.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

STREETSTYLE CHICAGO will be there :biggrin: 







> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 22 2009, 07:52 PM~14849778
> *any 1 know were to get the pre regrestration form
> *


Just right click and then print or pick up a LRM and there's a reg form in there.

http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...mp_0910_app.jpg


and for the homies not wanting to pay $40 at the door, they're selling discounted tickets for $30 until Sept 11

http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowridertour/lvds.pdf


----------



## GABINO

WHO'S STAYING ON THE OLD STRIP?
BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE AT THE PLAZA! :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 22 2009, 07:10 PM~14850253
> *STREETSTYLE CHICAGO will be there  :biggrin:
> Just right click and then print or pick up a LRM and there's a reg form in there.
> 
> http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...mp_0910_app.jpg
> and for the homies not wanting to pay $40 at the door, they're selling discounted tickets for $30 until Sept 11
> 
> http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowridertour/lvds.pdf
> *


thanks


----------



## E-ROCK

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14850253
> *STREETSTYLE CHICAGO will be there  :biggrin:
> Just right click and then print or pick up a LRM and there's a reg form in there.
> 
> http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...mp_0910_app.jpg
> and for the homies not wanting to pay $40 at the door, they're selling discounted tickets for $30 until Sept 11
> 
> http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowridertour/lvds.pdf
> *



good looking out on the cheaper tix...


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:24 PM~14850369
> *WHO'S STAYING ON THE OLD STRIP?
> BROWN  SOCIETY WILL BE AT THE PLAZA! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GUYS TAKING ANY CARS?


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios will be there whit clown confusion


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:24 PM~14850369
> *WHO'S STAYING ON THE OLD STRIP?
> BROWN  SOCIETY WILL BE AT THE PLAZA! :biggrin:
> *



Looks like we'll be there too!! Illustrious CC 562!!!


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 22 2009, 08:16 PM~14851278
> *ARE YOU GUYS TAKING ANY CARS?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## javy71

WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## felix96

ttt


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## BigMandoAZ

SPROCKETS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## felix96




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## RI82REGAL

ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WILL BE THERE  :h5:


----------



## screwed up loco

good looks on the discount tix. I'm gonna wait and try to buy a wristband. I wanna stay for the trophy presentation. might as well, cruisin lv blvd after the show is dead and I don't wanna get shot at the after hop :0


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte

ROLLERZ ONLY SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE 20 STRONG


----------



## EL RAIDER

EL RAIDER will be there, si DIOS lo permite :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze

Me and few of my Uso's :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy

me and a few friends from work staying at the plaza see you guys there!


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 24 2009, 05:34 PM~14868609
> *me and a few friends from work staying at the plaza see you guys there!
> *


u guys taking cars


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 24 2009, 12:20 PM~14864779
> *EL RAIDER will be there, si DIOS lo permite  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we going to have fun


----------



## MiKLO

R.O. ATX will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 24 2009, 05:36 PM~14868641
> *u guys taking cars
> *


no just taking motorhome walking and checking things out


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 23 2009, 11:20 PM~14860745
> *SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.
> 
> TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY!  FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD!  THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
> http://www.cbbankarena.com/
> MARRIOTT HOTEL
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
> STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
> http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
> HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}!  :biggrin:
> http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
> CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW!  :thumbsup:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712
> *


will the girl in the 1st pic be there


----------



## cherry 64

THERE WILL BE SOME TRAFFIC IN VEGAS


----------



## ralph9577

IMPALAS C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 24 2009, 05:02 PM~14867586
> *Me and few of my Uso's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

I'll be there fo sho. Last year was a blast. Where's everyone going to be the night before the show? Any good shit going on?


----------



## 94uce93

uce c.c will be there 4sure


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 06:37 PM~14868650
> *:biggrin: we going to have fun
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: 


buffet at the rio here we come :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:22 PM~14876619
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> buffet at the rio here we come  :biggrin:
> *


Shoots! Me,Big Zeke and Big Mark going Buffet hoppin Jesse lets ride!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 25 2009, 02:36 PM~14877424
> *Shoots! Me,Big Zeke and Big Mark going Buffet hoppin Jesse lets ride!
> *



LET'S DO THIS BROTHER THE 1 AT THE RIO IS THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:48 PM~14877567
> *LET'S DO THIS BROTHER THE 1 AT THE RIO IS THE BEST  :biggrin:
> *



Yall making me hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

:nono: :no: :nosad: not this year for sure next year car not done :angry: it will be ready for the TRAFFIC SHOW THAT WILL BE MY SUPER SHOW ALL THE CARS COME OUT FROM EVERYWHERE I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER THEN THE SUPERSHOW MY OPION


----------



## chewie

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:48 PM~14877567
> *LET'S DO THIS BROTHER THE 1 AT THE RIO IS THE BEST  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They got a kick ass seafood spread


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:48 PM~14877567
> *LET'S DO THIS BROTHER THE 1 AT THE RIO IS THE BEST  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Got that right, Jesse.


----------



## CasinoDreams

loyalty Flying in From Jersey 4 Da show !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14890012
> *loyalty Flying in From Jersey 4 Da show !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
might have to meet up with yall. it looks like i might be going solo :biggrin:


----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96




----------



## khwts




----------



## cadillac bombdevil

BombDeville will be in the house as usual; not takeing my car though too weak, will be with my family enjoying the day with my first love, and all my peeps :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac bombdevil

BombDeville will be in the house as usual; not takeing my car though too weak, will be with my family enjoying the day with my first love, and all my peeps :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 23 2009, 05:46 AM~14852045
> *Looks like we'll be there too!! Illustrious CC 562!!!
> *


Majestics will be in the house also,party time. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

:0 :0 :0 :0 
just booked my trip going by myself. gotta meet some you guys out there


----------



## felix96

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

I'll be there along with 20 of my closest friends from San Antonio RO :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14891952
> *:0  :0  :0
> might have to meet up with yall. it looks like i might be going solo :biggrin:
> *


no dout


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2009, 09:00 PM~14930831
> *Majestics will be in the house also,party time. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chewie

yup.yup..........


----------



## thelou

c u all there.the cutlass getting some stuff done to it for some new flavor for vegas.


----------



## eastbay_drop

im drivin down thursday and commin home tuesday. stayin at stratosphere, guess i will take my caprice since my impala iant gonna be ready


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 5 2009, 04:13 PM~14990621
> *im drivin down thursday and commin home tuesday. stayin at stratosphere, guess i will take my caprice since my impala iant gonna be ready
> *


 :thumbsup: 
rite behind u.


----------



## thelou

what up,what time u guys leaving freakmont. any 1 from the bay leaving thursday nite friday morning? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

leaving thursday nite...............


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14992625
> *what up,what time u guys leaving freakmont. any 1 from the bay leaving thursday nite friday morning? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
im tinking thursday night! like around 9-10pm that way we wont get trafic at all, be there friday mornig :biggrin:


----------



## thelou

koo. what route u guys takin.vegas gonna be the shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

KOOL-AID Hydros WIll Be Out There :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 6 2009, 08:15 PM~14999369
> *koo. what route u guys takin.vegas gonna be the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


101 to pacheco pass to 5 then i tinks is 158!!!tru backersfild... hella yea homie is goin to be off the hook..

let me know if u guys wana caravan out there!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14882922
> *  :nono:  :no:  :nosad: not this year for sure next year car not done  :angry: it will be ready for the TRAFFIC SHOW THAT WILL BE MY SUPER SHOW ALL THE CARS COME OUT FROM EVERYWHERE I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER THEN THE SUPERSHOW MY OPION
> *


SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:








IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND! 

JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE! 

http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873










































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 7 2009, 01:14 AM~15001532
> *SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO.
> 
> TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY!  FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD!  THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!
> 
> :worship:  :thumbsup:
> CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
> http://www.cbbankarena.com/
> MARRIOTT HOTEL
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
> STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
> http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
> HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}!  :biggrin:
> http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
> CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU'RE A OUT OF STATE OR INTERNATIONAL VISITOR FLYING IN. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMEND FLYING INTO ONTARIO AIRPORT! JUST MINUTES FROM THE HOTELS AND THE SHOW GROUND!
> 
> JUST CLICK THIS LINK BELOW FOR INFO AND ASSISTANCE!
> 
> http://www.ci.ontario.ca.us/index.cfm/17873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW!  :thumbsup:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712
> *


NOW THIS MOTHA... IS GOING TO BE THE "NEXT TO VEGAS SHOW"!!! THIS ONE IS A MUST. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

ill be there with the GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 6 2009, 09:00 PM~14999821
> *KOOL-AID Hydros WIll Be Out There  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## RO Sleepy

ME AND ALL MY FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## RO Sleepy

ME AND ALL MY FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

WEGO will be in the house!


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 7 2009, 02:26 AM~15001562
> *NOW THIS MOTHA... IS GOING TO BE THE "NEXT TO VEGAS SHOW"!!!  THIS ONE IS A MUST. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF U ARE GOING LETS HOOK UP OUT THERE


----------



## theoso8

A MONTH FROM 2DAY WE WILL BE IN VEGAS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3

JOJO I WILL B AT LITTLE DARLINGS STIRP CLUB ON SAT MY CUZ WORKS THERE SHE GOT A GANG OF GIRLS


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14992625
> *what up,what time u guys leaving freakmont. any 1 from the bay leaving thursday nite friday morning? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a bunch of us from different clubs are leaving thurs morning


----------



## thelou

koo the more the better hit me up let us know what time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eldee

hipnotize c c will b there


----------



## Coast One

thursday :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave: :wave: i will be in VEGAS to


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Ill be in Vegas.... Booked at the Bellagio Hotel. PM your number if you want to meet up and have some drinks.... Have a few people getting together. Lets shut a club down.


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## eastbay_drop

what time are you guys leaving?



> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 8 2009, 05:42 PM~15018523
> *a bunch of us from different clubs are leaving thurs morning
> *


----------



## BLOB

DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL B THERE


----------



## felix96




----------



## TAVO!L1

Any one got discounts on rooms or know cheap rooms?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 08:26 PM~15020870
> *thursday :biggrin:
> *


you flying are driving were flying out thursday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap

theres going to be a whole lot of uce there :0 :0 :0


----------



## purolows

Purolows carclub from florida hittin up the vegas show..where the party gonna be at?


----------



## rolandos1963

BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. Will be there I'm leaveing friday morning see everyone there Rolo V.P.


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 9 2009, 05:16 AM~15024104
> *Ill be in Vegas.... Booked at the Bellagio Hotel. PM your number if you want to meet up and have some drinks.... Have a few people getting together. Lets shut a club down.
> *


they got a nice lil lounge in there called caramel. got a dj and full bar. free to get in


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by TAVO!L_@Sep 13 2009, 04:31 PM~15068467
> *Any one got discounts on rooms or know cheap rooms?
> *


pm me!


----------



## GHETTO60

I'LL BE THERE................


----------



## Crazy Bruce

I will be attending my first Supershow... besides the show on Sunday what other show related events take place over the weekend?

I am staying on the strip and would like to know if anyone can suggest a good place to sit back and watch a hop or even just cars cruising the strip?

Any other tips for my first Supershow? Arrive early, stay late, how do you make the most of the show... almost seems like too much to see in one day


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## WESTUP702

imma miss this year...pissed to cuz im goin to vegas for court at the end of the month..im just gonna barley miss it....


----------



## felix96

brown society will be there


----------



## thelou

:biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

MAD CIRCLE C.C. HIGH DEZ WILL B THERE FO SHO CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS

THIS IS MY 2ND SUPER SHOW I WENT IN 07 IT WAS TIGHT BUT NOW I AM 21 AND I CAN HAVE FUN AND I FINALLY CAN TAKE MY CAR WHERE IS THE FUN GOIN DOWN WHICH CLUBS WHERE ARE THE HOPS AT WHERE ARE THE CRUISES LOL


----------



## pimp slap

i got a auto transporter with room for one car going to vegas leaving friday(oct.9th) returning monday(oct.12th) price is 280 round trip.. leaving fromthe harbor area can pick up on the way to veags need to know asap pm if inst.


----------



## MiKLO

counting down the days... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: :biggrin: ready for vegas!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave: :wave: I will U guys in VEGAS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2009, 07:24 PM~14850369
> *WHO'S STAYING ON THE OLD STRIP?
> BROWN  SOCIETY WILL BE AT THE PLAZA! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I will see u in VEGAS


----------



## screwed up loco

any ballers doin it big the nite before the show, ill be at club xs at the encore. its 50 for guys to get in but the club is ridiculous. and u better be in line by 9:30 cuz the line gets retarded, unless u reserve a table or purchase a front of the line pass from one of those vegas vip websites. oh and its def dress to impress. strict dress code. see ya there!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## chewie




----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 08:26 PM~15020870
> *thursday :biggrin:
> *



same leaving in the AM pulling 4 cars


----------



## CHELADAS75

acouple guys from estilo merced will be out there


----------



## 53CHEVY'S

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 15 2009, 08:22 AM~15086260
> *same leaving in the AM pulling 4 cars
> *



X2


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 15 2009, 08:22 AM~15086260
> *same leaving in the AM pulling 4 cars
> *


thursday night or thursday morning?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 15 2009, 11:22 AM~15087942
> *thursday night or thursday morning?
> *



MORNING 6 OR 7


----------



## NOKNORCALI

SEE YOU ALL THERE!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

JUST TO WALK IN IS....

Adult
$40.00 each 
Ages 10 and under are free with paying adult.


----------



## WESTUP702

make sure we get mad pics fuckerz....


----------



## 86bluemcLS

2weeks damn near we are leaving from victorville/adelanto like 7 friday morning who eva wana roll let me know ill tell you where to meet up


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 15 2009, 11:32 AM~15088021
> *JUST TO WALK IN IS....
> 
> Adult
> $40.00 each
> Ages 10 and under are free with paying adult.
> *


hopefully I can get a wristband for cheaper


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 15 2009, 02:54 AM~15085083
> *any ballers doin it big the nite before the show, ill be at club xs at the encore. its 50 for guys to get in but the club is ridiculous. and u better be in line by 9:30 cuz the line gets retarded, unless YOUR A ROLLER OR u reserve a table or purchase a front of the line pass from one of those vegas vip websites. oh and its def dress to impress. strict dress code. see ya there!!! :nicoderm:
> *



FIXED


AND MAYBE SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 15 2009, 02:55 PM~15089715
> *FIXED
> AND MAYBE SEE YOU THERE  :biggrin:
> *


aint u guys havin ur party at the strat? I didn't know the mighty ro had hookups at xs. where do I sign up!


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 15 2009, 08:22 AM~15086260
> *same leaving in the AM pulling 4 cars
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll have the beer on Ice we leaving few hours before you Jimmy!


----------



## thelou

anyone from the bay leaving thursday night friday morning around 3:00 am?cant get outta work thursday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey

man i cant wait, this will be my first trip to the super show... :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Lowrider Supreme Arizona will be there!

Puro Cervantes
Al Luna -Sixty4 Promotions
BigMando - BIGMANDOAZ.COM

Going to be a badass party!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15091101
> *man i cant wait, this will be my first trip to the super show... :cheesy:
> *


don't box nobody there! :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*WILL BE THERE.................*


----------



## babyhuey

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 15 2009, 05:24 PM~15091676
> *don't box nobody there! :0
> *


 no man, but you already know i gotta check in at a few gyms down there to see whats good  
vegas the capital of the big fights and boxing... but aint shit happening anywhere in the 
state as far as boxing that weekend... 
if they had a big fight sat night, followed by the super show sunday ... :0 that would be perfect.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15091748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE.................
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 15 2009, 07:04 PM~15092168
> *no man, but you already know i gotta check in at a few gyms down there to see whats good
> vegas the capital of the big fights and boxing... but aint shit happening anywhere in the
> state as far as boxing that weekend...
> if they had a big fight sat night, followed by the super show sunday ...  :0  that would be perfect.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15031897
> *what time are you guys leaving?
> *


about 7


----------



## GATO NEGRO

ROLLERZ WILL B THERE IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Crazy Bruce

Where can one go to catch some street action leading up to Sunday??? Any cruising on the strip


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Sep 17 2009, 08:46 AM~15107149
> *Where can one go to catch some street action leading up to Sunday??? Any cruising on the strip
> *


im :biggrin: whats the point taking ur car to vegas if u not crussing the strip!!


----------



## Live Image

*BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

momo an plane tickets paid for cant wait its gona be the shiiiiiiit 
strip clubs here i cooooooooome :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 17 2009, 01:28 PM~15109438
> *
> strip clubs here i cooooooooome
> *


lemme guess, ur married :uh:


----------



## eastbay_drop

what time you guys leavin, i want to get an early start too, im towin 2 cars but should be able to keep up lol



> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 15 2009, 03:49 PM~15090262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'll have the beer on Ice we leaving few hours before you Jimmy!
> *


----------



## thelou

:biggrin: vegas,girls ,food,lowriders, its gonna be off the hook see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy

party at the plaza!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

gonna be my first time goin, cant wait


----------



## 51 chevy

im staying at the plaza who else is staying there?


----------



## theoso8




----------



## 53CHEVY'S

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 17 2009, 06:22 PM~15111991
> *:biggrin: vegas,girls ,food,lowriders, its gonna be off the hook see everyone there :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, it looks like alot more people from Nor Cal will be going this year. Last year, I didnt see a whole lot of people from up here. Probably see you there Bro.


----------



## babyhuey

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 17 2009, 01:55 PM~15110167
> *lemme guess, ur married :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 




thinking about getting some ink down while im down there, anyone got any references ?


----------



## screwed up loco

3 weeks from sunday!!!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 17 2009, 06:56 PM~15112302
> *im staying at the plaza who else is staying there?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie




----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 17 2009, 07:56 PM~15112302
> *im staying at the plaza who else is staying there?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 13 2009, 08:36 PM~15069923
> *theres going to be a whole lot of uce there :0  :0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

You guys ready down in the HxA?? I'll see you Uso's in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 17 2009, 06:56 PM~15112302
> *im staying at the plaza who else is staying there?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

where yu guys stayin?




> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 17 2009, 06:22 PM~15111991
> *:biggrin: vegas,girls ,food,lowriders, its gonna be off the hook see everyone there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 18 2009, 08:40 AM~15117631
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy

1st time goin to the SuperShow.







Not taking anything but gonna go take some







and have some


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET

Please be sure to stop and visit the Hydroholics booth that will be set up there.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

do they let in people on Fri ????


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:50 PM~15121307
> *do they let in people on Fri ????
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Sep 18 2009, 08:03 AM~15117321
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> You guys ready down in the HxA?? I'll see you Uso's in a couple weeks!!!
> *


you know me and eric stay ready


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 18 2009, 10:12 PM~15124283
> *you know me and eric stay ready
> *


COME GET SOME OF THAT 870 LUV HOME BOY


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Will Be There!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal

YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!! STAYIN THAT THE MUTHA FUCKIN TRAVEL SUITES NEXT TO CIRCUS CIRCUS, THE BEST GHETTOEST SUITES ON THE STRIP LOL uffin:


----------



## stairman

I'll be there to ,meet ya'll there!


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 01:31 AM~15091748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE.................
> *


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 18 2009, 11:17 PM~15124319
> *COME GET SOME OF THAT 870 LUV HOME BOY
> *


Soon enough my Uso's, right down to the wire but we put in work and get shit done over here...One trunk at a time!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid will be at the supper show


----------



## DIPN714

da after hop will be cracken;;big AL said it


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15110167
> *lemme guess, ur married :uh:
> *


yup she gona go to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 19 2009, 10:07 AM~15126334
> *:biggrin:
> yup she gona go to  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn!

:tongue:


----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 19 2009, 12:00 PM~15126852
> *damn!
> 
> :tongue:
> *


you know what they say what goes on in vagas stays in vagas :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 21 2009, 04:42 PM~15144457
> *you know what they say what goes on in vagas stays in vagas  :biggrin:
> *


aint dat da truff!!!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15126211
> *da  after hop  will be cracken;;big AL  said it
> *


Where's it going down?


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15145791
> *Where's it going down?
> *


gotta keep dat shit top secret so the thugs don't come and ruin it


----------



## felix96




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:46 PM~15158016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## felix96




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15158141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 06:46 PM~15158016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

DAMN 10 AM? THAT'S A FIRST. MOFOS GONNA BE TOO HUNGOVER TO MAKE THAT SHIT :rofl: SHIT WONT GET CRACKIN TILL LIKE 1 OR 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

I'll Be there booked yesterday.............................................Where are the parties ect? What clubs stayin where?


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15164453
> *Where are the parties ect? What clubs stayin where?
> *


club xs at the encore hotel. its only for da bigg dawgs. $50 cover and upscale dress code. get in line by 9/9:30 or ur fucked


----------



## felix96




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2009, 02:00 PM~15165015
> *club xs at the encore hotel. its only for da bigg dawgs. $50 cover and upscale dress code. get in line by 9/9:30 or ur fucked
> *


bigg dawgs don't stand in line  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 23 2009, 01:04 PM~15164453
> *I'll Be there booked yesterday.............................................Where are the parties ect? What clubs stayin where?
> *


at the Stratosphere homie  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 21 2009, 07:40 PM~15145791
> *Where's it going down?
> *


x2


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 25 2009, 01:02 PM~15185035
> *at the Stratosphere homie    :biggrin:
> *


thats right


----------



## ez64

GOOD TIMES FAMILIA WE BE THERE GT TTT @ L V 111111111111111111111111


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 25 2009, 10:50 AM~15184499
> *bigg dawgs don't stand in line   :biggrin:
> *


I got a hookup there too but I hate dealin with that asshole. I rather juz get there early and wait in line. fuck it!


----------



## 86bluemcLS

damn this shit is guna b cracc'n me and my bro stayin til monday for the hops n shit


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15158141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowdeville

Anyone know the promo code for the cheaper supershow tickets???
https://v2.interactiveticketing.com/tickets....php?step=intro


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## D-Cheeze

I will be theRe


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 25 2009, 10:41 PM~15190354
> *I will be theRe
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 25 2009, 10:41 PM~15190354
> *I will be theRe
> *


Hell yah Uso! Week and a half we out........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE....


----------



## felix96




----------



## rolandos1963

Just got my confermation letter today


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15193589
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE....
> *


WHAT TIME YALL GOING OUT THIER YOU HAVE A BIG LINE UP GOING WIYH YOU HAVE A SAFE TRIP C U THIER :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## RO Sleepy

:cheesy:


----------



## lil watcha

will be there takin the 62 drop top
wares the after hop at?


----------



## mk2 pete

me and a fellow uk tru-rydaz member are flying over on the tuesday and staying for a week at circus circus, where are the parties gonna be?


----------



## BIG JAY

Code:


[quote][i]Originally posted by screwed up loco[/i]@Sep 23 2009, 02:00 PM~15165015
[b]club xs at the encore hotel. its only for da bigg dawgs. $50 cover and upscale dress code. get in line by 9/9:30 or ur fucked  ;)
[/b][/quote]

WEGO GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE!!! IM DOWN FOR XS!


----------



## CasinoDreams

DOES ANBODY NO WHAT VENDORS GONNA BE THERE SELLING STUFF


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15199770
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WEGO GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE!!! IM DOWN FOR XS!
> [/b][/quote]
> :thumbsup:
> 
> lemme know if u guys get a table. I might have to get in where I fit in! :tongue:
> 
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy




----------



## LocoSoCal

*me* :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*is ready 4 vegas!! :biggrin: </span></span>*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX




----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Sep 26 2009, 03:53 PM~15194139
> *Just got my confermation letter today
> *


x2


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 07:32 PM~15201833
> *me    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro


----------



## purecandy az

AZ GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 25 2009, 10:25 PM~14882922
> *  :nono:  :no:  :nosad: not this year for sure next year car not done  :angry: it will be ready for the TRAFFIC SHOW THAT WILL BE MY SUPER SHOW ALL THE CARS COME OUT FROM EVERYWHERE I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER THEN THE SUPERSHOW MY OPION
> *


 :werd:.......NOT 'WEIRD'.....LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 07:32 PM~15201833
> *me    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did I read that right? 10 bucks to park the trailer at the show lot?


----------



## theoso8




----------



## MiKLO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

We staying out at circus circus anybody staying there if so let me know get together and cruise the strip


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 27 2009, 02:51 PM~15199770
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WEGO GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE!!! IM DOWN FOR XS!
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> [color=purple]X2 [/color] :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 12:18 PM~15207762
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 28 2009, 02:30 PM~15208956
> *:uh:
> *


Nikka be ready!  :biggrin:


----------



## Live Image




----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 28 2009, 01:44 PM~15209066
> *Nikka be ready!   :biggrin:
> *


we are ready. we took our drinking test sept 20th in san antonio :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 07:32 PM~15201833
> *me    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we should get ours any day


----------



## eastbay_drop

got my confirmation today, vegas here i come!


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15210440
> *we are ready. we took our drinking test sept 20th in san antonio :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stairman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou

:thumbsup: ITS OFFICIAL GOT MY CONFIRMATION TODAY.C U ALL THERE WITH DRINK IN HAND.


----------



## ralph9577

GOT OURS TODAY :biggrin: 

DAMN DID YOU SEE THE ELECTRICITY PRICES ILL POST UP PIC OF THEM


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## ralph9577

DAMMMNNNNN!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15210440
> *we are ready. we took our drinking test sept 20th in san antonio :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 28 2009, 10:34 PM~15213635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMNNNNN!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 86bluemcLS

idk if thats alot or alil i havent really been to alot of shows and well havent build a show car but damn that look expensive shit even the paper does lol




> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 09:24 PM~15214188
> *:0
> *


----------



## Pink 87 Low

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez64

LET GOOD TIMES CC ROLL GT TTT


----------



## 86bluemcLS

who is performing??i heard bone thugs and then im hearing mack 10 which is it


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn bro, crazy ass prices! almost makes me think to get a power inverter and some batteries for next year!




> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 28 2009, 08:34 PM~15213635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMNNNNN!!!!
> *


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 28 2009, 10:24 PM~15214972
> *damn bro, crazy ass prices! almost makes me think to get a power inverter and some batteries for next year!
> *


NOPE EVEN SAYS YOU CANT DO THAT


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by mk2 pete_@Sep 27 2009, 01:48 PM~15199442
> *me and a fellow uk tru-rydaz member are flying over on the tuesday and staying for a week at circus circus, where are the parties gonna be?
> *


IN THE BACK PARKING LOT OF THE CIRCUS WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS ARE AT :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 28 2009, 04:57 PM~15211107
> *got my confirmation today, vegas here i come!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## khwts17




----------



## chewie

DAM.............I GOT AN INDOOR SPOT............BUT FUK!!!!!....WASSUP WITH THESE ELECTRICITY PRICES???? MIGHT JUST CHILL OUTDOORS WITH DA REST OF THE HOMEBOYS...... :biggrin: EITHER WAY ITS VEGAS TIME.....


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 28 2009, 10:32 PM~15215031
> *IN THE BACK PARKING LOT OF THE CIRCUS WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS ARE AT :biggrin:
> *


now I know where to tell the cops to go when i call them to complain about loud music and open containers


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 09:33 PM~15203257
> *did I read that right? 10 bucks to park the trailer at the show lot?
> *


at phoenix this year , it was $30 :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 28 2009, 04:40 PM~15210875
> *we should get ours any day
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 06:30 AM~15216397
> *at  phoenix this year , it was $30  :angry:
> *


man where did you park your trailer they werent charging when we parked ours


----------



## DIPN714

does any one know what hoppers are going to be hoppin in da show??


----------



## DIPN714

strasfere has free traler parking


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15210440
> *we are ready. we took our drinking test sept 20th in san antonio :biggrin:
> *


We just took one last night, lol! See ya there!!! Jay have a crown and coke ready,


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

finally going back to vegas cant wait to see these bad ass rides.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 09:37 AM~15217147
> *We just took one last night, lol!  See ya there!!!  Jay have a crown and coke ready,
> *


Its going down like 4 big girls in a daihatsu!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 29 2009, 01:35 PM~15219170
> *Its going down like 4 big girls in a daihatsu!!
> *


On flat tires, lol! J/K I know you get down homie!


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 01:38 PM~15219206
> *On flat tires, lol!  J/K  I know you get down homie!
> *


Hopefully the stuartist dont cut my alcohol off on my flight this year!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 29 2009, 01:42 PM~15219250
> *Hopefully the stuartist dont cut my alcohol off on my flight this year!!
> *


Well don't be loud and just show her the money and your good!


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 01:47 PM~15219309
> *Well don't be loud and just show her the money and your good!
> *


Thats d problem, i was trying to pay for lap dance!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 29 2009, 01:51 PM~15219365
> *Thats d problem, i was trying to pay for lap dance!
> *


Ha, I'm sure it'll be at the strip not on the plane, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 29 2009, 01:42 PM~15219250
> *Hopefully the stuartist dont cut my alcohol off on my flight this year!!
> *


..SORRY ..DONT MEAN TO BE ALL UP IN THE KOOLAID... :roflmao: .BUT I HAD TO READ THAT A COUPLE OF TIMES BEFORE IT CLICKED ..LMAO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 04:06 PM~15220432
> *..SORRY ..DONT MEAN TO BE ALL UP IN THE KOOLAID... :roflmao: .BUT I HAD TO READ THAT A COUPLE OF TIMES  BEFORE IT CLICKED ..LMAO!
> *


Lmao! Your crazy girl! Didn't cut him no kind of slack, lol! He tried, Jay this is the right spelling stewardess.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Sep 29 2009, 05:06 PM~15220432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ..SORRY ..DONT MEAN TO BE ALL UP IN THE KOOLAID... :roflmao: .BUT I HAD TO READ THAT A COUPLE OF TIMES  BEFORE IT CLICKED ..LMAO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 29 2009, 05:19 PM~15220530
> *Lmao!  Your crazy girl!  Didn't cut him no kind of slack, lol!  He tried, Jay this is the right spelling stewardess.
> *




* :roflmao: :roflmao: yall are too crazy & funny! lub my homies! oh wait gotta spell it right for miss D....I LOVE MY FRIENDS! lol! :roflmao: *


----------



## screwed up loco

I'm ready for vegas and u always double down on 11!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 29 2009, 04:27 PM~15220617
> *I'm ready for vegas and u always double down on 11!!!! :rofl:
> *


Oh blackjack! So ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:50 AM~15217254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Nice pics


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 04:06 PM~15220432
> *..SORRY ..DONT MEAN TO BE ALL UP IN THE KOOLAID... :roflmao: .BUT I HAD TO READ THAT A COUPLE OF TIMES  BEFORE IT CLICKED ..LMAO!
> *



My bad knee-grow...thought you spoke ebonics!


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 14 2009, 07:46 PM~15081742
> *i got a auto transporter with room for one car going to vegas leaving friday(oct.9th) returning monday(oct.12th) price is 280 round trip..plus 73 dollars for the drivers room leaving fromthe harbor area can pick up on the way to vegas need to know asap pm if inters....
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 29 2009, 05:32 PM~15221291
> *My bad knee-grow...thought you spoke ebonics!
> *


LOL...I WAS LIKE...UMM....STUART.......UMMM....STUART IST....STU ARTIST??....WHA????......HUH?



LMAO!.....


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 28 2009, 10:13 PM~15214835
> *who is performing??i heard bone thugs and then im hearing mack 10 which is it
> *


----------



## pimp slap

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 29 2009, 07:07 PM~15223095
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap

got a auto transporter with room for one car going to vegas leaving friday(oct.9th) returning monday(oct.12th) price is 280 round trip..plus 73 dollars for the drivers room leaving fromthe harbor area can pick up on the way to vegas need to know asap pm if inters....


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 29 2009, 08:12 PM~15223789
> *got a auto transporter with room for one car going to vegas leaving friday(oct.9th) returning monday(oct.12th) price is 280 round trip..plus 73 dollars for the drivers room leaving fromthe harbor area can pick up on the way to vegas need to know asap pm if inters....
> 
> *


  :yes: ANYONE OUT THIER?


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 30 2009, 05:53 AM~15226184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 30 2009, 05:22 AM~15226255
> *:0
> *


get ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI

T
T
T


----------



## GABINO

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 29 2009, 02:58 AM~15215984
> *DAM.............I GOT AN INDOOR SPOT............BUT FUK!!!!!....WASSUP WITH THESE ELECTRICITY PRICES???? MIGHT JUST CHILL OUTDOORS WITH DA REST OF THE HOMEBOYS...... :biggrin:  EITHER WAY ITS VEGAS TIME.....
> *


----------



## MiKLO

leaving in 9 days... :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

2 all my switch happy people if you see my car give me a pass lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15091748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT  *


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 30 2009, 08:43 AM~15227465
> *2 all my switch happy people if you see my car i'll give u my keys lol :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

i prolly be leaving texas in 8 days.....


----------



## pimp slap

I got a transpoter for Cali harbor area to Vegas can pick up on the way. Price is 350 leaving Friday oct. 9th returning oct. 12th Monday, need to know asap pm me


----------



## DIPN714

THE SUPER SHOW LASVEGAS HOP


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 29 2009, 04:27 PM~15220617
> *I'm ready for vegas and u always double down on 11!!!! :rofl:
> *


BUT DONT BET ON 12 JUST HOLD EM OR A 6 JUST STAY IF PLAYING BLACKJACK


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2009, 11:34 AM~15228375
> *THE SUPER SHOW LASVEGAS  HOP
> *


GO PUT IT DOWN FOR SO CAL BIG AL


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 30 2009, 08:19 AM~15226786
> *get ready!!!!!!!!
> *


Scoop a homie up from d airport, i hate cabs!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS

You can catch me 3wheelin damn near every intersection corner and light for no reason once I tapthe. Head people guna want to hop lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231045
> *You can catch me 3wheelin damn near every intersection corner and light for no reason once I tapthe. Head people guna want to hop lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Where are the kick it spot at what's going on we leaving oct 9th


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2009, 10:53 AM~15228048
> *i  prolly  be  leaving  texas in  8  days.....
> *


whos all going?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 30 2009, 07:28 AM~15226852
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


sup Gabino ready 2 put it down 559 STYLE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## felix96




----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 30 2009, 10:17 AM~15228237
> *I got a transpoter for Cali harbor area to Vegas can pick up on the way. Price is 350 leaving Friday oct. 9th returning oct. 12th Monday, need to know asap pm me
> *


----------



## Don Aztecas

WE MIGHT BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Sep 29 2009, 08:12 PM~15223789
> *got a auto transporter with room for one car going to vegas leaving friday(oct.9th) returning monday(oct.12th) price is 280 round trip..plus 73 dollars for the drivers room leaving fromthe harbor area can pick up on the way to vegas need to know asap pm if inters....
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 30 2009, 11:36 AM~15228895
> *GO PUT IT DOWN FOR SO CAL BIG AL
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2009, 10:34 AM~15228375
> *THE SUPER SHOW LASVEGAS  HOP
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2009, 03:38 PM~15231400
> *whos all going?
> *


JUST ME AND MAYBE SUM HOMIES ...GONNA TRAILER SUM BIKES OUT THERE.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2009, 11:35 AM~15239432
> *JUST  ME  AND  MAYBE  SUM HOMIES ...GONNA  TRAILER  SUM  BIKES OUT  THERE.
> *


  see you there


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 1 2009, 01:07 AM~15236928
> *WE MIGHT BE THERE
> *


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Big al is guna hold it down


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 1 2009, 02:50 PM~15241053
> *Big al is guna hold it down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 1 2009, 11:18 AM~15239807
> * see you there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

leaving on the 9th :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

10 more days!


----------



## A&mCustoms

A&M Customs will be in the house!


----------



## felix96

1 more week everyone ready :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

ineed wristbands if any body gonna have any extras


----------



## screwed up loco

here's an early weather forecast for supershow sunday! 


Sun, Oct 11
85°F / 60°F A full day of sunshine


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Oct 1 2009, 08:35 PM~15244805
> *ineed wristbands if any body gonna have any extras
> *


I got 2 extra . 2 for 60$.


----------



## Twotonz

dayum...only one week away


----------



## CHUYFROMMEMORYLANE

DOES ANY BODY KNOW IF YOU CAN REGISTER AT THE SHOW FOR VEGAS. I FORGOT THE PRE-REG DEADLINE.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 1 2009, 09:00 PM~15245144
> *I got 2 extra . 2 for 60$.
> *


Sold .


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 1 2009, 10:32 PM~15246140
> *Sold .
> *


if anyone else needs some i also have 2 for 60 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by CHUYFROMMEMORYLANE_@Oct 1 2009, 10:26 PM~15245430
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW IF YOU CAN REGISTER AT THE SHOW FOR VEGAS. I FORGOT THE PRE-REG DEADLINE.
> *


SOLD OUT ALREADY.


----------



## ~TRU~

JUST A LIL TIP FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW , YOU CAN GO SAT MORN DURING SET AND WATCH ALL THE RIDES PULL IN , JUS PULL IN THRU THE BACK GATE AND SAY YOUR SUPORT , WE'LL BE THERE AT 8 AM. AND AT THE SAME TIME YOU CAN PURCHASE BANDS FOR 25 THAT ALLOW YOU TO STAY FOR THE AWARDS


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15246188
> *if anyone else needs some i also have 2 for 60 :biggrin:
> *


40?


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 1 2009, 09:37 PM~15244833
> *here's an early weather forecast for supershow sunday!
> Sun, Oct 11
> 85°F / 60°F A full day of sunshine
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

STRICTLY RIDIN WILL BE THERE!.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ONE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15241339
> *BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO SAID IT?


----------



## 86bluemcLS

6 more days we leaving on the 9th damn its guna b cracc'n I feel like a fat ass kid in a candy store with 1 dollar and can't buy shit because its 2 expensive :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

does anyone know of any street action..


----------



## MsDani

I'll be there! =)


----------



## DIPN714

IT WILL BE ON AND CRACKEN GUYS


----------



## RI82REGAL

one more week to go :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

*It's on and poppin in just a week!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 2 2009, 12:46 PM~15249536
> *It's on and poppin in just a week!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 2 2009, 10:46 AM~15249543
> *:thumbsup:
> *



is it friday yet ? fuck man i cant wait no longer :cheesy: its raining up here 
thinking bout to touching down in the vegas sun next fri morning..


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Oct 3 2009, 01:24 AM~15255685
> *is it friday yet ? fuck man i cant wait no longer  :cheesy: its raining up here
> thinking bout to touching down in the vegas sun next fri morning..
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO

5 more days until we leave... :biggrin:


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15246188
> *if anyone else needs some i also have 2 for 60 :biggrin:
> *


u still got those wrist bands or anyone else have them????


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 3 2009, 01:27 PM~15258355
> *u still got those wrist bands or anyone else have them????
> *


I SOLD THEM


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 1 2009, 08:05 AM~15238131
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2009, 10:34 AM~15228375
> *THE SUPER SHOW LASVEGAS  HOP
> *


----------



## H-town Caddy

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 3 2009, 04:49 PM~15259016
> *
> *


----------



## H-town Caddy

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 06:36 AM~15205171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 3 2009, 11:25 AM~15257670
> *5 more days until we leave... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*VEGAS BABY*...... :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

HERE WE GO ITS THE OFFICAL RO TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 3 2009, 10:49 PM~15261504
> *HERE WE GO ITS THE OFFICAL RO TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

I THINK IM READY FOR VEGAS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 4 2009, 12:52 AM~15262122
> *I THINK IM READY FOR VEGAS HOMIES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


picked up a couple of those half bottles yesterday at riteaide. $21 on sale


----------



## stairman

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 4 2009, 05:49 AM~15261504
> *HERE WE GO ITS THE OFFICAL RO TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'll be there say whats up if you see me


----------



## felix96

will be in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>


<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*

Featuring Majestics Picnic Miami.


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 11:25 PM~15261323
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


You Takeing GameOver to Vegas


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Oct 3 2009, 11:25 PM~15261323-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:43 PM~15261456
> *VEGAS BABY...... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 06:01 AM~15262513
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 3 2009, 11:49 PM~15261504
> *HERE WE GO ITS THE OFFICAL RO TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB OF EL PASO TEXAS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Oct 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15263712
> * SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB OF EL PASO TEXAS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## GATO NEGRO

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE, IN THE SAME LOCATIONS FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS!

COME BY AN CHECK OUT OUR SUPERSHOW SPECIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman85




----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## 86bluemcLS

vegas!!!!!!!!!!! damn i juz drove my car to northridge so if i can make it there i can def make it to vegas


----------



## ricndaregal

wish me luck! hopefully i'll get there by saturday night.


----------



## chewie




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 4 2009, 04:13 AM~15262453
> *picked up a couple of those half bottles yesterday at riteaide. $21 on sale
> *


----------



## theoso8




----------



## GABINO

TALK ABOUT LAST MIN. SHIT! :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 4 2009, 11:25 PM~15268296
> *wish me luck! hopefully i'll get there by saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Cant wait till FRIDAY road trip starts


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

On my way Thursday!!


----------



## A&mCustoms

A&M Customs Crew Takeing off tonight from Ft Worth Tx see ya'll out there...


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 03:57 PM~15274401
> *A&M Customs Crew Takeing off  tonight from Ft Worth Tx see ya'll out there...
> *


safe trip !


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 5 2009, 03:58 PM~15274418
> *safe trip !
> *


Thanx Bro ....


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

anybody selling two extra wristbands for the supershow.


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

same here i need 2 more!!!


----------



## Loco68

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 5 2009, 02:15 PM~15274002
> *Cant wait till FRIDAY road trip starts
> *


SEE YOU THERE RICK. HAVE A SAFE TRIP.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Oct 5 2009, 05:08 PM~15275598
> *SEE YOU THERE RICK. HAVE A SAFE TRIP.
> *


same 2 u guys BROWN SOCIETY &DELEGATION wiil rep 559 real good


----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento at hi low hydraulics oct 18th go on 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## thelou

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the car just got finished .heading out thursday night.see all of u there everyone have a safe trip cu in VEGAS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thelou

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the car just got finished .heading out thursday night.see all of u there everyone have a safe trip cu in VEGAS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 5 2009, 06:45 PM~15276403
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the car just got finished .heading out thursday night.see all of u there everyone have a safe trip cu in VEGAS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD SHIT BRO ... DRIVE SAFE .. SEE YOU THERE ..  :biggrin:


----------



## mando

NEW IMAGE PHOENIX WILL BE REPPIN CANT WAIT................


----------



## Chemo's 84

leaving Friday n e one going from the ontario area?


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 03:57 PM~15274401
> *A&M Customs Crew Takeing off  tonight from Ft Worth Tx see ya'll out there...
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

see you all out there..


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15274347
> *On my way Thursday!!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Oct 5 2009, 05:34 PM~15275276
> *anybody selling two extra wristbands for the supershow.
> *


man get there sat and get it for 25.00 each


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Oct 5 2009, 04:34 PM~15275276
> *anybody selling two extra wristbands for the supershow.
> *


NOBODY HAVE WRISTBANDS THEY R GOING TO GET THEM AT THE ENTRANCE OF THE MOVE IN FRIDAY,SATURDAY OR SUNDAY YOU NEED TO BE THERE THEY SELL THEM AT THE MOVE IN ONLY.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14870452
> *THERE WILL BE SOME TRAFFIC IN VEGAS
> *


C U OUTHERE


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15278958
> *NOBODY HAVE WRISTBANDS THEY R GOING TO GET THEM AT THE ENTRANCE OF THE MOVE IN FRIDAY,SATURDAY OR SUNDAY YOU NEED TO BE THERE THEY SELL THEM AT THE MOVE IN ONLY.
> *


hopefully they sell to spectators. they wouldn't let me buy at the lrm phoenix setup :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15279272
> *hopefully they sell to spectators. they wouldn't let me buy at the lrm phoenix setup :angry:
> *


security probably heard about your reputation TUFF GUY :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 5 2009, 11:31 PM~15279500
> *security probably heard about your reputation TUFF GUY :0 :0 :0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MiKLO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, BIG JAY
:wave: you ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 6 2009, 08:36 AM~15280741
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, BIG JAY
> :wave: you ready??? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! Im ready to do the damn deal, we land @1:00 Saturday.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 72Droptop

Not sure if I'm driving down Friday night or flying in Saturday. Depends on if 2 friends are going. Last minute trip but I'll be there.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Oct 6 2009, 08:42 AM~15280776
> *Yes sir! Im ready to do the damn deal, we land @1:00 Saturday.
> *


Be ready to head to bar as soon as you land and don't forget to rsvp.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 5 2009, 06:12 PM~15276131
> *same 2 u guys BROWN SOCIETY &DELEGATION wiil rep 559 real good
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 AM~15280920
> *Be ready to head to bar as soon as you land and don't forget to rsvp.
> *


Does the bar at the airport count? You know how i do it!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Oct 6 2009, 09:22 AM~15281025
> *Does the bar at the airport count? You know how i do it!
> *


Oh yeeeaaahhh, that counts too!!! Get the party started early, hehehe. :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPERSENTING... CLOWNY'S HD AKA "TRUCHA" HARLEY JOE'S HD "LA OTRA" AND JOEY'S "FAMILY JEWELS" KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN BE CAUSE WE WILL BE SHINNING.... MUCH LOVE TO ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS... TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 6 2009, 09:32 AM~15281098
> *Oh yeeeaaahhh, that counts too!!!  Get the party started early, hehehe.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI

COUNT DOWN :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Oct 6 2009, 09:38 AM~15281541
> *COUNT DOWN :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



U GOING?


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Ok. Ill see all of you solo rydaz and clubs. out in vegas wish you guys all luck and pray we all make it there and bacc to. Our families lol MAD CIRCLE C.C will b there


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 5 2009, 11:54 PM~15279231
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL B ROLLING FRIDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

for the riders heading out from LA, SD, IE and the OC ... keep trucha with the chp and smash teams, especially on fridays, i drive that highway everyday and there hiding spots are getting better and better


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 22 2009, 11:31 PM~14849660
> *I'm going,can't wait,will be in Vegas Friday night till tuesday night.
> *


Same here bro.... :thumbsup:
Mississippi will be in da building.


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Oct 6 2009, 01:18 PM~15283083
> *for the riders heading out from LA, SD, IE and the OC ... keep trucha with the chp and smash teams, especially on fridays, i drive that highway everyday and there hiding spots are getting better and better
> *


JUST DRIVE SPEED LIMIT AND WEAR SELT BELTS TRAILERS 55 MPH IN CAL IT THE LAW I DRIVE BIG RIGS BE SAFE


----------



## screwed up loco

I don't speed when I go to vegas anyway. I save my $ and drive slow as fuck in the truck lane :rofl:

might take 5 to 6 hrs to get there from LA but it only takes a half tank of gas :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

cant wait.....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

we will be in tha house!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## felix96




----------



## GRodriguez

NICE GLASS


----------



## JOKERBRANDED

OL SKOOL WAYZ GOIN


----------



## jersyzhou

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 6 2009, 11:35 AM~15282651
> *Ok. Ill see all of you solo rydaz and clubs. out in vegas wish you guys all luck and pray we all make it there and bacc to. Our families lol MAD CIRCLE C.C will b there
> *


x's 2 uffin:


----------



## quazar

hope to see all the regulars. it is a yearly thing. have a safe trip.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 6 2009, 05:28 PM~15285257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they still have this in Vegas??? do you know where???


----------



## miggy254

Lousiana will be in the building


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15288249
> *do they still have this in Vegas??? do you know where???
> *



THINK ITS IN THAT MALL AT WHISKEY PETES


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 6 2009, 08:30 PM~15288710
> *THINK ITS IN THAT MALL AT WHISKEY PETES
> *




What's up homie see you out there


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 6 2009, 08:33 PM~15288769
> *What's up homie see you out there
> *



YES SIR


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 6 2009, 01:03 PM~15283465
> * :biggrin:  3 DAYS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## ROLLER13

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 6 2009, 08:56 PM~15288249
> *do they still have this in Vegas??? do you know where???
> *


at the state line primm,nv


----------



## GABINO

WHATS THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE?
ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 6 2009, 10:06 PM~15289109
> *:banghead:
> *


WHAT UP COMPA READY FOR VEGAS U TAKING THE MONTE GOOD LUCK TO YOU/THE BIG BROWN SOCIETY IN VEGAS YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP OVER THERE


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15289241
> *WHATS THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE?
> ANYONE KNOW?
> *


HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15289258
> *WHAT UP COMPA READY FOR VEGAS U TAKING THE MONTE GOOD LUCK TO YOU/THE BIG BROWN SOCIETY IN VEGAS YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP OVER THERE
> *


JUST POLISHED IT YESTERDAY!
NOW I'M PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER :uh: 
RUNNING OUT OF TIME


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## chewie

almost time.........leaving thurs. nite............adding final touches....


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 6 2009, 10:30 PM~15288710-->
> 
> 
> 
> THINK ITS IN THAT MALL AT WHISKEY PETES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROLLER13_@Oct 6 2009, 11:18 PM~15289205
> *at the state line primm,nv
> *


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 6 2009, 11:22 PM~15289241
> *WHATS THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE?
> ANYONE KNOW?
> *


It's vegas,you have to ask? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

leaving tonight at midnight...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 6 2009, 06:13 PM~15285117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will be in tha house!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


  

see yall locos there! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Friday Oct 9 
Sunny 
High 83°F
Low 59°F
Precip: 0%


Saturday 10 
Sunny 
High 84°F
Low 60°F
Precip: 0%


Sunday 11 
Sunny 
High 86°F
Low 62°F
Precip: 0%




NICE!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 08:53 AM~15291011
> *Friday Oct 9
> Sunny
> High 83°F
> Low  59°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Saturday  10
> Sunny
> High 84°F
> Low 60°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Sunday  11
> Sunny
> High 86°F
> Low 62°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> *


----------



## 64Rag

Leaving tomorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 06:53 AM~15291011
> *Friday Oct 9
> Sunny
> High 83°F
> Low  59°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Saturday  10
> Sunny
> High 84°F
> Low 60°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Sunday  11
> Sunny
> High 86°F
> Low 62°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i got room for one car from the bayarea to vegas..leaving tommorow evening

call me 510-938-4072


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL DEF. BE THERE! SEE YOU VATOS THERE!


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

SO NOONE HAS WRIST BANDS FOR SALE???


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

I was going to buy the Super Show Tickets online On LRM.com for 40.00 each... But they have a spot for PROMOTIONAL CODE.... Anyone know If thats a hook up or what..???? Anyone know the code..?? :biggrin:


----------



## daddyworld

PHOENIX CAR CLUB will be there


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 07:53 AM~15291011
> *Friday Oct 9
> Sunny
> High 83°F
> Low  59°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Saturday  10
> Sunny
> High 84°F
> Low 60°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Sunday  11
> Sunny
> High 86°F
> Low 62°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

hittin the road around 6am sat morning. leavin vegas around 11 sunday nite!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 7 2009, 01:32 PM~15293747
> *hittin the road around 6am sat morning. leavin vegas around 11 sunday nite!
> *


no lakers pre-season game this weekend ?


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 7 2009, 01:37 PM~15293769
> *no lakers pre-season game this weekend ?
> *


in vegas


----------



## mZ.sEx-C

i will be there fo sho!


----------



## bigf




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Oct 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15293209
> *I was going to buy the Super Show Tickets online On LRM.com for 40.00 each...  But they have a spot for PROMOTIONAL CODE.... Anyone know If thats a hook up or what..????  Anyone know the code..?? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## bigvic66

First Impressions Massachusetts and Florida chapters will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 7 2009, 11:32 AM~15293747
> *hittin the road around 6am sat morning. leavin vegas around 11 sunday nite!
> *


I'm leaving around the same time Sat morning. You might pass me on the 15. Throw up the Tuff Guy set when you do.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 06:49 AM~15290984
> *:0
> 
> 
> see yall locos there! lol
> *


 fo sho!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

HOPE WE ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP 2 VEGAS N BACK


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Oct 7 2009, 12:16 PM~15293209
> *I was going to buy the Super Show Tickets online On LRM.com for 40.00 each...  But they have a spot for PROMOTIONAL CODE.... Anyone know If thats a hook up or what..????  Anyone know the code..?? :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID GO TO SET UP SAT MORN , AND GET ONE FOR 25


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Kool Thanks homie I caught that... But I have to buy like 10 tickets and they going on credit card... You know how that goes... But Thanks


----------



## HxA-RIDER




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy+Oct 7 2009, 01:16 PM~15293209-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy the Super Show Tickets online On LRM.com for 40.00 each...  But they have a spot for PROMOTIONAL CODE.... Anyone know If thats a hook up or what..????  Anyone know the code..?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, promo is over with.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 7 2009, 05:08 PM~15295137
> *LIKE I SAID GO TO SET UP SAT MORN , AND GET ONE FOR 25
> *


----------



## miggy254

iam sittin up here in the jet i think we're over New Mexico right now. be there in a lil bit


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 08:05 PM~15296644
> *iam sittin up here in the jet i think we're over New Mexico right now. be there in a lil bit
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha

leaving at 3am friday mornin from san jose


----------



## azteca de oro

Leaving from san jose tonight.


----------



## thelou

:biggrin: almost showtime everyone ready. c all u players in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm leaving 12am friday morning, drive is gonna be like 15hrs I'm helping a friend take his truck down there :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2009, 02:41 AM~15300424
> *drive is gonna be like 15hrs *


:burn:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 8 2009, 04:13 AM~15300463
> *:burn:
> *


thanks for the kind words of encouragement


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2009, 03:18 AM~15300469
> *thanks for the kind words of encouragement
> *


bring plenty of empty 32oz bottles of gatorade so u save time from makin pit stops


----------



## BIG JAY

To all the Lay it Low family driving to Vegas have a safe trip...WEGO will be in the building!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 7 2009, 09:07 PM~15295131
> *HOPE WE ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP 2 VEGAS N BACK
> *


:werd:


----------



## 72Droptop

2 more work days then flyin in Saturday. Better than the 17 hour road trip we were planning. Everyone travel safe see you at the show.


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

loaded up, just waitin for my boys to get ready


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Getting ready to leave


----------



## Crazy Bruce

On Route... I will be there with a spare liver on ice


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15295137
> *LIKE I SAID GO TO SET UP SAT MORN , AND GET ONE FOR 25
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 8 2009, 10:41 AM~15301584
> *  Getting ready to leave
> *


----------



## felix96

loading up tonight see everyone saturday   hope everyone has a safe trip


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Oct 8 2009, 06:37 AM~15300683
> *To all the Lay it Low family driving to Vegas have a safe trip...WEGO will be in the building!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

All packed up and ready to go!


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 07:53 AM~15291011
> *Friday Oct 9
> Sunny
> High 83°F
> Low  59°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Saturday  10
> Sunny
> High 84°F
> Low 60°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> Sunday  11
> Sunny
> High 86°F
> Low 62°F
> Precip: 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> *


I learned my lesson last year about not checking the weather... :uh: 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15303392
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> All packed up and ready to go!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Marty

HIGHTONE will be in the casa. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 8 2009, 02:17 PM~15303412
> *I learned my lesson last year about not checking the weather...  :uh:
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## groucho




----------



## armadillo-man

SomosunO Milwaukee Wi. Will be in the casa


----------



## mrchavez

:tears: :tears: :tears: i didnt get to go.......


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 03:03 PM~15304776
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: i  didnt  get  to  go.......
> *


DAMN THAT MUST SUCK GOOD THING I LIFE 10 MIN AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## el chevvy

Hitting the road at 4:30 from Solana Beach, meeting my cousin in Escondido at 5:00am. 2 everybody that is going up there have a safe trip. Pete


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 8 2009, 03:06 PM~15304816
> *DAMN THAT MUST SUCK GOOD THING I LIFE 10 MIN AWAY :biggrin:
> *


    jk... well thats good ...dammit why why why......... next year........... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

*TEXAS FINEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS 
WILL BE THERE SATURDAY MORNING*


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 6 2009, 06:13 PM~15285117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will be in tha house!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15304903
> *     jk...  well  thats  good  ...dammit  why  why  why......... next  year........... :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


HEY LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE U CAN SEE VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE OF HOW IT WENT:biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53

A . V DUKES WILL BE EN LA CASA


----------



## screwed up loco

AFTERNOON BRUNCH BUFFET @ THE RIO ON SAT AND PARTYIN AT CLUB XS @ ENCORE SAT NITE!!!!!!
HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0  :nicoderm: :0 :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## hot wheels

DA FAMILY WILL BE THERE AGAIN!! STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB, BOTH LOS ANGELES & SAN DIEGO CHAPTERS!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15305626
> *DA FAMILY WILL BE THERE AGAIN!! STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB, BOTH LOS ANGELES & SAN DIEGO CHAPTERS!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 8 2009, 04:20 PM~15305398
> *AFTERNOON BRUNCH BUFFET @ THE RIO ON SAT AND PARTYIN AT CLUB XS @ ENCORE SAT NITE!!!!!!
> HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0    :nicoderm:  :0  :thumbsup:    :h5:
> *


THE RIO IS THE SHIT IF U GET SOMEONE WITH A NEVADA ID U GEET 2 PEOPLE IN FOR THE PRICE OF 1!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 8 2009, 06:53 PM~15306861
> *THE RIO IS THE SHIT IF U GET SOMEONE WITH A NEVADA ID U GEET 2 PEOPLE IN FOR THE PRICE OF 1!!
> *


yup vegas is always good to the locals. I aint trippin, I juz wanna get there before 3. after 3 is dinner and way more expensive :burn:


----------



## SJ TROKITA

Sj Trokita On the Road.


----------



## 1VATO64

SLOW LANE FAM. WILL B THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15307134
> *Sj Trokita On the Road.
> *



can't wait 2 see da trokita have a safe trip n see u all there


----------



## SJ TROKITA

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15307511
> *can't wait 2 see da trokita have a safe trip n see u all there
> *


Lots of New Goodies :biggrin: 
Thanks You too !


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15307576
> *Lots of New Goodies  :biggrin:
> Thanks You too !
> *


 :thumbsup: clean truck


----------



## eastbay68

I'll be there with some IMPALA Cigarettes for sale $60 a pack


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15307875
> *I'll be there with some IMPALA Cigarettes for sale $60 a pack
> *


see u there joe


----------



## groucho




----------



## sharky_510

be on my way in about A hour!! :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man

Dam i cant wait to get there Saturday morning :biggrin: 


SomosunO will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ TROKITA

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15307714
> *:thumbsup:  clean truck
> *


Thank You !


----------



## REGAL81

Loyalty NJ will be there no cars but maybe someday see u in Vegas


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

IM ALREADY HERE BEEN HERE FOR AWHILE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15308820
> *IM ALREADY HERE BEEN HERE FOR AWHILE :0  :biggrin:
> *


how much $ u lose in the casinos so far? :rofl:


----------



## big_koolaid

ANY CLUBS CRUSIN FRI NIIGHT FROM OUT OF TOWN


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

on the plane bout to leave! :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84

GROUPE RIVERSIDE AND SAN DIEGO ON THE 15 HEADING UP NORTH. :biggrin: SHOULD BE BY HESPERIA BY NOW.


----------



## plank

Got my tickets ready to fly in the morning-Printed off my lowrider show tickets so I dont have to stand in line :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life

I leave tommarow at 8am


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 9 2009, 07:20 AM~15309972
> *on the plane bout to leave! :biggrin:
> *


Be Safe On That Plane


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

C U GUYS THERE


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 86bluemcLS

We leaving for vegas as I type this message see you all out there


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

got Krunked til 6 in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

ALL BEEN THERE TAKIN ALL THE PIXS AT THE SHOW 

CRUSIN IN TO THE PAST


----------



## puertorican65

On 5 going 85mph should be there in 6 1/2 hrs


----------



## sharky_510

broke down in the midle of the desert.....


----------



## screwed up loco

gotta get to bed early tonite. getting up to leave for vegas at 5am :burn:


----------



## OG 61

Best of Friends is on the I-15


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15306981
> *yup vegas is always good to the locals. I aint trippin, I juz wanna get there before 3. after 3 is dinner and way more expensive :burn:
> *


NO MY MOM WORKS THERE SHE SAID ALL DAY SAME PRICE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Oct 8 2009, 09:34 PM~15308975
> *ANY CLUBS CRUSIN FRI NIIGHT  FROM OUT OF TOWN
> *


:dunno:

Anybody cruising the strip after the show?


----------



## showstoppahrollin

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15312691
> *:dunno:
> 
> Anybody cruising the strip after the show?
> *


PM me ur number again please..or stop by the Strat...we'll be at the C-BAR (CENTER BAR)


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15312618
> *NO MY MOM WORKS THERE SHE SAID ALL DAY SAME PRICE
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

cruisin on the strip after the show been kinda dead the past couple years. maybe everyone scared of the cops :dunno:
there still be a few rides out there rollin but not like a few years ago when it would be bumper to bumper :nicoderm:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Oct 9 2009, 11:52 AM~15312800
> *PM me ur number again please..or stop by the Strat...we'll be at the C-BAR (CENTER BAR)
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 9 2009, 12:12 PM~15312964
> *cruisin on the strip after the show been kinda dead the past couple years. maybe everyone scared of the cops :dunno:
> there still be a few rides out there rollin but not like a few years ago when it would be bumper to bumper :nicoderm:
> *


  

Damn it... 

Well, I'll be out there in the Caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15312691
> *:dunno:
> 
> Anybody cruising the strip after the show?
> *


Groupe will be on the strip on Sunday night. :biggrin: Just have to watch out for Vegas PD they love inpounding car for hit switch.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

On the15 driving to vegas b there in a couple house


----------



## puertorican65

75 miles out seen some clean rides on trailers


----------



## CROWDS91

im getting ready to take off see you al there! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres

ON OUR WAY


----------



## mrlowrider77

KINGS OF KINGS ON D WAY!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 8 2009, 04:08 PM~15305283
> *HEY LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE U CAN SEE VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE  OF HOW IT WENT:biggrin:
> *


THE EXPERIENCE.............. :angry:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Oct 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15313050
> *Groupe will be on the strip on Sunday night. :biggrin:  *


 :cheesy:   See you out there brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 9 2009, 12:47 PM~15313255
> *ON OUR WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




have a safe trip there and Back Carnales .... Good luck on the show ...from N I in san diego ....


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Damn we in vegas and my stroke is rubbin can somebody help me. Here like asap emergency I'm notguna cruisethe strip with my shit squeeking horbbily


----------



## badtrip

seeing tons of rides coming into town today. looks like im going to miss a good show!! be out on the strip sunday night tho!!


----------



## littlerascle59

On the plane right now!!! Flying out of Memphis,TN!!! Should be in Vegas in 4 hours. Coming to you directly from the iphone.  :cheesy:


----------



## Live Image

If your in town the night before, check out this event! :biggrin:


----------



## FLIPXICAN

A couple pics my brother took today.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by FLIPXICAN_@Oct 9 2009, 06:24 PM~15315151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pics my brother took today.
> *


SB BACK :0 :0


----------



## FLIPXICAN

ill try to post up more as soon as my bro sends me some more pics.


----------



## hotstuff5964

strictly business :0


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15313163
> *75 miles out seen some clean rides on trailers
> *



:biggrin: One of them is Mi Familia, Santana Car Club, from The Big OC!  .


----------



## CUBE RO




----------



## Groupe84

just passed gameovercc on the 215 on the way to vegas


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Oct 9 2009, 08:32 PM~15316070
> *just passed gameovercc on the 215 on the way to vegas
> *


Groupe Car Club in Vegas................ indoor :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 9 2009, 08:39 PM~15316133
> *Groupe Car Club in Vegas................ indoor :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CUBE RO




----------



## lindahe

* Dreamers in Love - My blog on life and food. Read and leave a comment *


----------



## CUBE RO




----------



## ricndaregal

headin out tomorrow at 4 uffin: yall be safe and if you see the strictly family say whats up uffin: be saef all uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

cruised around seen lots of clubs out there, this show is going 2 be good n I forgot ny camera :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: where is a costco around here?


----------



## RO Sleepy

if and when u see me




HOLLA AT ME :cheesy:


----------



## westside206rain

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 9 2009, 11:14 PM~15317558
> *cruised around seen lots of clubs out there, this show is going 2 be good n I forgot ny camera  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: where is a costco around here?
> *


THERE'S A COSTCO ON 100 SO.MLK AND A SAM'S CLUB ON PACOS AND TROPICANA


----------



## RI82REGAL

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 9 2009, 09:39 PM~15316133
> *Groupe Car Club in Vegas................ indoor :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good tiny we wasent able to make it last min problems


----------



## 51 chevy

leaving right now see you guys


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15314041
> *:cheesy:      See you out there brotha! :thumbsup:
> *


Sup dustin. Hopefully I se you there since im flying out in a couple of hours :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy

i cant sleep 


plane leaves in a few hours :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Oct 10 2009, 01:45 AM~15318039
> *i cant sleep
> plane leaves in a few hours :cheesy:
> *


Lol, same here. Im already at DFW airport laying on the floor by the wall with my phone charger plugged in the wall. I unplugged their vending machine. :0 im on some skanless bum type shit.


----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by CUBE RO_@Oct 9 2009, 10:41 PM~15316154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....ROLLERZ.....RFFR..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Oct 10 2009, 01:46 AM~15317746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if and when u see me
> HOLLA AT ME  :cheesy:
> *


What up bRO? If you run into a bROther fROm Milwaukee named Pez, talk sum shit with him, we both have fam in San Antonio and gunna try and make it to fiesta week next April, kick it with the RO fam while we down there.. Have a safe trip,and have a good time in vegas.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2009, 08:50 PM~15315322
> *strictly business :0
> *



X100


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by CUBE RO_@Oct 9 2009, 11:41 PM~15316154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2009, 01:42 AM~15318146
> *Lol, same here. Im already at DFW airport laying on the floor by the wall with my phone charger plugged in the wall. I unplugged their vending machine. :0 im on some skanless bum type shit.
> *


i stayed a full night in that airport. got pretty lonely between 2-5am!

be lookin' for ya in vegas.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

TAKING OFF!! ENROUTE 2 VEGAS!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 10 2009, 06:38 AM~15318349
> *i stayed a full night in that airport. got pretty lonely between 2-5am!
> 
> be lookin' for ya in vegas.
> *


Cool man. Just landed in vegas now. Weathers perfect


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2009, 07:27 AM~15318597
> *:biggrin:
> *


be Safe Homie thanks for making the ULC meeting before LV


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2009, 07:51 AM~15318859
> *Cool man. Just landed in vegas now. Weathers perfect
> *


I'll be there in a few hrs...


----------



## BIG JAY

Boarding plane....somebody pick me up in 3 hrs...


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM~15315322
> *strictly business :0
> *


----------



## DUMPED61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2009, 09:51 AM~15318859
> *Cool man. Just landed in vegas now. Weathers perfect
> *


The world famous Skim in my own backyard :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

Majestics SD


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> Majestics SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 10 2009, 12:21 PM~15319540
> *Majestics SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful line up


----------



## BIGTITO64

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING AND BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## Skim

The hop is about to go down at the plaza hotel back parking lot. Its about to pop off!!!!!!!!! Good times, majestics, franks hyd, black magic everybody pullin up now and unloading.


----------



## GhostWorx

can someone in vegas post some pics?!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

Lots of nice rides... Just went down to check it all out on settup day.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Oct 10 2009, 07:01 PM~15321239
> *can someone in vegas post some pics?!!!
> *


Man I don't think anybody will post pics of this shit till later tonight. God hop so far. Caliriders elco vs. Majestics lincoln and goodtimes regal just went down.


----------



## bigdee619

ANYONE KNOWS WHERE THE AFTER HOPS GONNA B AFTER THE SHOW????


----------



## SUPREME69

went to the setup lots of nice rides...id post pics but forgot my cord for my camera. guess you guys just gonna have to wait/


----------



## Duez




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2009, 08:15 PM~15321303
> *Man I don't think anybody will post pics of this shit till later tonight. God hop so far. Caliriders elco vs. Majestics lincoln and goodtimes regal just went down.
> *


You probly rite!! Guess I have to wait!! Everyone busy partying and setting up, I don't think I would want to spend too much time in front of a computer if I was out there either..


----------



## GhostWorx

How are the police out there?? Or, how they been so far??? Been hearing they are assholes when it comes to switch hitting!!!??


----------



## Duez




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Duez




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

GET READY FOR THE LAST SUPER SHOW OF CALI. FOR THE 2009! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin: 

















:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: uffin:

 I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## payfred

Oh shit Wassup Homie!

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: payfred, rolandos67, 69tow, 5Six Bel Air, CPT BOY, low4ever


----------



## EL RAIDER

tine 2 go clubbing :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon

any pics!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15321825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FLIPXICAN_@Oct 9 2009, 07:24 PM~15315151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pics my brother took today.
> *


 :0


----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15321825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## parrandero

We want pics! :rant: :banghead:


----------



## TRAFFIC63

WHERE IS THE PICS MAN


----------



## geovela86

Who got club of the year ??????


----------



## baghdady

**.*PICS*.**


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15326039
> **.*PICS*.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Whats Up Homie.
There Are Pictures On 
Post Your Rides Paqe.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Oct 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15326054
> *Whats Up Homie.
> There Are Pictures On
> Post Your Rides Paqe.
> *



:cheesy: On my way there. thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15326024
> *Who got club of the year ??????
> *


Imma "predict" Majestics....but that's just My opinion :dunno:


----------



## CUBE RO

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 11 2009, 04:59 PM~15326024
> *Who got club of the year ??????
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15321303
> *Man I don't think anybody will post pics of this shit till later tonight. God hop so far. Caliriders elco vs. Majestics lincoln and goodtimes regal just went down.
> *


----------



## puertorican65

Where's the crzn after the show :dunno:


----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 11 2009, 06:59 PM~15326024
> *Who got club of the year ??????
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY....


----------



## CUBE RO




----------



## PHXROJOE

ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by CUBE RO_@Oct 11 2009, 07:42 PM~15326394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn thats 6 times.....CONGRATS to R/O. Again 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mosca

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

pics :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Oct 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15327867
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


post your rides got em


----------



## stylisticsla




----------



## bounce13




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

great pix homie


----------



## bounce13




----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Clean rides wish I was there but maybe next year! :biggrin:


----------



## bounce13

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 11 2009, 10:17 PM~15328107
> *great pix homie
> *


thanx i got about 500 pics--i will put up some of the best ones


----------



## bounce13




----------



## bigshod




----------



## bounce13




----------



## bounce13




----------



## jojo67

keep them pic's coming!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS

It was a good show, can't wait for next year!


----------



## bounce13




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## bounce13




----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Oct 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15328368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bounce13




----------



## bounce13




----------



## bounce13




----------



## bounce13

still going through pics will put up more later


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Where the hop pics @?


----------



## DTA97

nice pics





list of winners ?


----------



## JROCK

ANY CHICK PICS? :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

This topic is POPPIN!!!!! 

Good Show


----------



## Blue94cady

What's up who got car of the year and truck let me now!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 11 2009, 09:51 PM~15328942
> *What's up who got car of the year and truck let me now!!!!
> *


car of the year came back to nor cal


----------



## littlerascle59

Man, the show was pretty tight. Shot out to all the LIL members that I ran into at the Cashmen. I'll post pics once I get back to Mississippi and I'll upload the video I recorded to youtube too. I think their was one fight though, while Bone was performing. Man all that walking got me tired right now.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15329181
> *car of the year came back to nor cal
> *


wasnt that car from oldies before?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 11 2009, 05:12 PM~15326135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is bullshit, if anyone thinks this is hopping , there full of SHIT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15329211
> *wasnt that car from oldies before?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 11 2009, 09:39 PM~15329237
> *:yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 11 2009, 10:46 PM~15329272
> *:0
> *


gotta move on to bigger and bettter things :biggrin:


----------



## shadow1

[/quote]


----------



## shadow1




----------



## shadow1




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Congrads to all the Winners form Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club!!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

12 Members: FPEREZII, EAR Impala, *Sr.Castro*, SEISKUATRO,SS, 1970_monte, westside206rain, %candy mobile%, CE 707, Lowrider Style CC, chzmo, LITO, Rfivlife

What's good homie :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro

car of the year? truck of the year?


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 11 2009, 11:40 PM~15329574
> *12 Members: FPEREZII, EAR Impala, Sr.Castro, SEISKUATRO,SS, 1970_monte, westside206rain, %candy mobile%, CE 707, Lowrider Style CC, chzmo, LITO, Rfivlife
> 
> What's good homie :wave:
> *


whats up homie congrats to u and ur club 4 club of the year big props to ro family


----------



## andrewlister

damn!!!! how much cash and time has been spent in the last couple of pages?
that shit is off the chain
thanks for posting the pics too :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Oct 11 2009, 11:41 PM~15329581-->
> 
> 
> 
> car of the year? truck of the year?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Car of the year= Perfect Score i think, and Truck of the year= Prophecy from Texas
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Oct 11 2009, 11:43 PM~15329594
> *whats up homie congrats to u and ur club 4 club of the year big props to ro family
> *


Thanks bro, hope to see you in Dallas.


----------



## FPEREZII

That's a Leal Bro's paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15329211
> *wasnt that car from oldies before?
> *


before?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 12 2009, 12:09 AM~15329732
> *before?
> *


yeah bro you didnt know :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 12 2009, 12:15 AM~15329752
> *yeah bro you didnt know :biggrin:
> *


guess not -- i havent kept up on current events


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15329207
> *Man, the show was pretty tight. Shot out to all the LIL members that I ran into at the Cashmen. I'll post pics once I get back to Mississippi and I'll upload the video I recorded to youtube too. I think their was one fight though, while Bone was performing. Man all that walking got me tired right now.
> *


 :0 

LIL members?

:dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

hope the fights on video..atleast the only weight they pushing is body mass lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Oct 11 2009, 08:20 PM~15328158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mawgs

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by geovela86+Oct 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15326024-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who got club of the year ??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:07 PM~15326094
> *Imma "predict" Majestics....but that's just My opinion  :dunno:
> *


ROy... come on now, its a ROLLERZ WORLD.
6x champs


----------



## 84CoupeDe

It was a great show


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 12 2009, 05:55 PM~15335338
> *It was a great show
> *


----------



## stillchippin

someone got a pic of freakshow? Don't know what that one looks like


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 12 2009, 06:25 PM~15335075
> *ROy... come on now, its a ROLLERZ WORLD.
> 6x champs
> *


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15326024
> *Who got club of the year ??????
> *


there was no club of the year


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 07:00 PM~15335948
> *there  was no  club of  the  year
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15329212
> *this is bullshit, if anyone thinks this is hopping , there full of SHIT
> *


you should of brought your car and showed us what hopping is then :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 11 2009, 06:12 PM~15326135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


gt running that shit


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15335948
> *there  was no  club of  the  year
> *


What's up Smiley! That's right Smiley, I didn't hear shit about a club of the year! But I saw alot of true riders out there :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 12 2009, 05:25 PM~15335075
> *ROy... come on now, its a ROLLERZ WORLD.
> 6x champs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Oct 12 2009, 07:54 PM~15336573
> *What's up Smiley!  That's right Smiley, I didn't hear shit about a club of the year!  But I saw alot of true riders out there  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 07:00 PM~15335948
> *there  was no  club of  the  year
> *


BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF FREAKING AT THE PLAZA HUH SMILEY...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 10:28 PM~15337770
> *BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF FREAKING AT THE PLAZA HUH SMILEY...
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15337788
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 10:30 PM~15337795
> *
> *


THERE WAS SUM MORE FREAKING IN THE ROOM AFTER THE PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15329207
> *Man, the show was pretty tight. Shot out to all the LIL members that I ran into at the Cashmen. I'll post pics once I get back to Mississippi and I'll upload the video I recorded to youtube too. I think their was one fight though, while Bone was performing. Man all that walking got me tired right now.
> *


THE FIGHT WAS 2 CHICKS THROWING BLOWS..DIDN'T GET THERE ON TIME TO GET PICS BUT HOPEFULLY SOMEONE DID


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 10:38 PM~15337891
> *THE FIGHT WAS 2 CHICKS THROWING BLOWS..DIDN'T GET THERE ON TIME TO GET PICS BUT HOPEFULLY SOMEONE DID
> *


damn i hope someone got that shit


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## 86bluemcLS

Thanks. To kansas city majestic they helped me push. My car off the strip after my batterygrounded outfrom hoppin on thestrip lol much. Love. To all the majestic if not from my club. Then personally. From me myself. I got mad respectfor ya'll


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

LIL EAZY-E


----------



## Guest




----------



## lowri64




----------



## Cadillacs




----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15329211
> *wasnt that car from oldies before?
> *


thats past tense Homie


----------



## lowri64




----------



## Guest




----------



## 58Bowtie

bad ass show  turned out nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## sp00kyi3

good show ol skool wayz had a good time see u next year :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 09:58 PM~15338121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## Cadillacs




----------



## lowri64




----------



## 58Bowtie

IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/2u97eo9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## EL MOOSE

=DUKEYOUUP!,Oct 12 2009, 07:32 PM~15335662]


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## Cadillacs




----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## lowri64




----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## EL RAIDER

just got back, long ass drive but worth it hope every makes it home safe


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## Cadillacs

keep posting cause there was some bad ass rides out there. i just posted random that i had :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64




----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## Guest




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64

Ill post more tomorrow


----------



## 58Bowtie




----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Oct 12 2009, 10:56 PM~15338745
> *keep posting cause there was some bad ass rides out there. i just posted random that i had :biggrin:
> *


Thats all I got Homie I was too tired from the night before and didn't really walk much but the first building and some outside :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 12 2009, 11:21 PM~15338988
> *Thats all I got Homie I was too tired from the night before and didn't really walk much but the first building and some outside :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I WAS THERE JUST WANT THE ONE THAT WASN'T TO FEEL THE LOVE LIKE WE SEEN.


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Oct 12 2009, 11:58 PM~15339249
> *THANKS HOMIE I WAS THERE JUST WANT THE ONE THAT WASN'T TO FEEL THE LOVE LIKE WE SEEN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## The wagon

some good pic


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 13 2009, 02:11 AM~15339721
> *some good pic
> *


X2


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

good show but to hard to take pics most of mine have people walking into them


----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## tone64




----------



## mawgs

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 11:08 PM~15338866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Any video's Homie's.......


----------



## Duez




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## 61Dreams




----------



## tone64




----------



## Silentdawg

nice pics! who won LOTY?


----------



## DiegoPat

:0


> _Originally posted by tone64_@Oct 13 2009, 12:32 AM~15339444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*FRICKEN SIKK MAN!*_:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho




----------



## groucho




----------



## groucho




----------



## rolandos1963




----------



## JROCK

{GET READY FOR THE LAST CALI. SUPER SHOW FOR THE 2009}! :nicoderm: 

























VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SOO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS

























CLICK POST LINK BELOW FOR MORE DETAILS AND UPDATES!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=980


----------



## OG 61




----------



## OG 61




----------



## CantCmikeG

WTF, why wasn't Lifestyle there??? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## lil watcha

we took 1st o.g 60's convert


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Oct 13 2009, 12:04 PM~15342290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this Ray Anayas from Alburqu NM ?


----------



## SJ TROKITA




----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Oct 13 2009, 02:44 PM~15344711
> *Is this Ray Anayas from Alburqu NM ?
> *


I can tell you it came on the Goodtimes trailer from NM they stayed Circus Circus with us homie!


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 13 2009, 03:33 PM~15345362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJ TROKITA look good rep san jose ca.clean trokita good job .
> *


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15344341
> *we took 1st o.g 60's convert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WIN IT IS WELL DESERVED :thumbsup:


----------



## 61Dreams

> _Originally posted by CantCmikeG_@Oct 13 2009, 12:48 PM~15344133
> *WTF, why wasn't Lifestyle there???  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


mike gomez?


----------



## El Lechero

Posted Out Front of the Casino.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Oct 13 2009, 06:31 PM~15345955
> *Posted Out Front of the Casino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Oct 13 2009, 03:44 PM~15344711
> *Is this Ray Anayas from Alburqu NM ?
> *


That's Tony's from Alb


----------



## bbaker78634

can someone post the standings. best of


----------



## 51 chevy

who won best of truck


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64

:0 :0


----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64




----------



## lowri64

THATS IT FOR MY PICS CAMERA WENT DEAD ON ME :angry: :angry:


----------



## ralph9577

SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15347670
> *SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup:OVERALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , BUT THEY MIGHT OF MADE A FEW MISTAKES


----------



## Crazy Bruce

My first year at the Vegas Super Show... the best show I have ever attended... 
my only concern has to do with organization... I believe the event organizers still have a lot of planning issues they need to work out… transportation… advertising and other services need to be better managed

The cars cruising the strip were awesome… a few mechanical issues… but nice to see guys driving full blown show cars…

Anywayz... I had to leave shortly after Mack 10… Who won best of show???


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## CHEVITOS_68

just got home will post my pics tommrow. all that walking got me tired as fuck going to bed back to work :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15347670
> *SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> *


THEY DID THE SAME SHIT IN SAN BERNARDINO SHOW IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BUT THE MAGAZINE IS FULL OF POLITICAL BULLSHIT THATS WHY I DIDN'T TAKE MY CAR THIS YEAR THEY SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CREEPIN

I WOULD SAY THERE WERE MANY MANY MANY 1ST PLACE IMPALAS. THE SHOW WAS FILLED WITH IMPALAS. I WAS VERY IMPRESSED. I WOULDN'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO JUDGE THIS EVENT. SO I SAY "GREAT JOB" TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS!!!


----------



## SJ TROKITA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2009, 02:59 PM~15345678
> *
> *


----------



## SJ TROKITA

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 13 2009, 04:35 PM~15346640
> *who won best of truck
> *


1 Prophecy
2 Trokita Loca
3 SJ TROKITA


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 13 2009, 08:03 PM~15347670
> *SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> *


so i guess its not only the magazine that sucks huh .. but i still would've took the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15349035
> *BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS,
> HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS
> MORE RESULTS
> SINGLE PUMP= HI LOW, AND THATS BECAUSE SHORTY BROKE A BOLT JOINT
> SINGLE TRUCK CLASS=CCE HYDRAULICS
> RADICAL HOP= SHORTYS, THAT GREEN RANGER HIT 112 INCHES :0  :0
> CAR DANCE WAS ALL SHORTYS
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15347670
> *SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> *


i didnt see a 60s vert cleaner then yours out there in the street category. alot of people got screwed over at this show :uh: .but this show has kind of convinced me how lowrider is


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15348043
> *THEY DID THE SAME SHIT IN SAN BERNARDINO SHOW IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BUT THE MAGAZINE IS FULL OF POLITICAL BULLSHIT THATS WHY I DIDN'T TAKE MY CAR THIS YEAR THEY SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


X24452


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

THEY WILL NEVER PLEASE EVERYONE, NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT.....


----------



## EL MOOSE

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15349020
> *1 Prophecy
> 2 Trokita Loca
> 3 SJ TROKITA
> *





















:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## sharky_510

JUST GOT HOME GOOD SHOW, GOOD TIME! SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 13 2009, 08:17 PM~15347120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS CUTLASS WAS OFF THE CHAIN :wave:


----------



## Tres Generacions

> SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> [/quote
> I wish I could have been so lucky to get one of those 3 first place plaques. Shit, I would have been happy to get a 3rd place in my category. I'm pretty sure if there was such a thing as 4th place "Overnight Celebrity" would have at least won that. :biggrin:
> But overall I had a good time at the show and in Vegas! Cruizin the strip after the show was the best part of the whole trip. That and the strippers!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Oct 14 2009, 12:12 AM~15351102
> *
> I wish I could have been so lucky to get one of those 3 first place plaques. Shit, I would have been happy to get a 3rd place in my category. I'm pretty sure if there was such a thing as 4th place "Overnight Celebrity" would have at least won that.  :biggrin:
> But overall I had a good time at the show and in Vegas! Cruizin the strip after the show was the best part of the whole trip. That and the strippers!
> *


KEEP PUSHING HOMIE THAT CAR WAS DOING GOOD WHEN I WAS SHOWING IT YOU DID GOOD IMPROVEMENTS A LIL EXTRAS AND IT WILL BE ON GAME


----------



## 64Rag

> SHOW WAS NICE BUT DAMN THEY NEED TO GET WORK OUT THE BULLSHIT THEY HAVE GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENE
> IN 60'S CONVERT STREET IT WAS A MESS!!!
> I TOOK SECOND TO ANOTHER CAR THAT IN MY OPINION SHOULDNT OF EVEN BEAT THE 3RD PLACE CAR BUT I WAS LIKE OH WELL BUT THEN AFTER THE AWARDS A MEMBER FROM A DIFFERENT CLUB ASKED ABOUT HIS POINTS AND THEY CAME BACK AND GAVE HIM A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE AND SAID THEY MESSED UP THEN 20 MIN AFTER THAT AS I WAS DRIVING OUT THEY SAID THEY HAD A FIRST PLACE PLAQUE FOR ME AND I TOLD THEM YOU JUST GAVE TWO FIRST PLACES HOW THE FUCK AM I GOING TO GET ONE TOO SO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME 3 CARS GOT FIRST PLACE? THERE IS SOME BULLSHIT GOING ON OR SOME ONE CANT COUNT POINTS :dunno:
> [/quote
> I wish I could have been so lucky to get one of those 3 first place plaques. Shit, I would have been happy to get a 3rd place in my category. I'm pretty sure if there was such a thing as 4th place "Overnight Celebrity" would have at least won that. :biggrin:
> But overall I had a good time at the show and in Vegas! Cruizin the strip after the show was the best part of the whole trip. That and the strippers!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I have the black 64 rag with the red interior that was indoors. Their was alot of crazy stuff in the 60's convertible class.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 13 2009, 10:27 PM~15350315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We can always count on you Moose nice flix homie!


----------



## Tres Generacions

A few pics


----------



## armadillo-man

The show was great and the hop the next day at the park and at black magics place was bad ass, any body got pics of that ? If it wasent for the dam cops , Dam hop started at about 4:00 at the park ended at about 10:30 at black magics place at least thats the time i left i no they were looking for another place to finish the hop.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 14 2009, 08:10 AM~15352439
> *We can always count on you Moose nice flix homie!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## El TaMaLeRo

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Oct 14 2009, 08:22 AM~15352539
> *A few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey thats my primo Marky from Santa Bruta!!!!! Wassup Overnite Celebrity, how you know my Cuzin? LoL


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

what site are you guys using to post pics im gonna try to upload a few that i have


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Oct 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15355447
> *what site are you guys using to post pics im gonna try to upload a few that i have
> *


use tinypic you can upload 5 at a time and they dont limit how many people can see it like photobucket.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Oct 14 2009, 09:22 AM~15352539
> *A few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !
SHE FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El TaMaLeRo

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Oct 14 2009, 02:28 PM~15356138
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !
> SHE FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I second, third, fourth and fifth that opinion :biggrin: she could sit on my face.....i mean car anyday! LoL


----------



## chrysler300

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Oct 13 2009, 04:31 PM~15345955
> *Posted Out Front of the Casino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by lowri64+Oct 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15348043-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DID THE SAME SHIT IN SAN BERNARDINO SHOW IT WAS A GOOD SHOW BUT THE MAGAZINE IS FULL OF POLITICAL BULLSHIT THATS WHY I DIDN'T TAKE MY CAR THIS YEAR THEY SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-newstyle_64_@Oct 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15347722
> *:thumbsup:OVERALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , BUT THEY MIGHT OF MADE A FEW MISTAKES
> *


I agree


----------



## armadillo-man

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Oct 14 2009, 09:16 AM~15352898
> *The show was great and the hop the next day at the park and at black magics place was bad ass, any body got pics of that ? If it wasent for the dam cops , Dam hop started at about 4:00 at the park ended at about 10:30 at black magics place at least thats the time i left i no they were looking for another place to finish the hop.
> *


----------



## Duez




----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Oct 14 2009, 04:28 PM~15356138
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !
> SHE FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



she is the best of show 
:biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 13 2009, 08:11 PM~15347773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15349020
> *1 Prophecy
> 2 Trokita Loca
> 3 SJ TROKITA
> *


i didnt see prophecy but your truck should have took first :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## sanchovilla

Damn!!!!!  She needs me in her life. :0 :0  :biggrin: Anymore pics of her?


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15338146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Oct 13 2009, 08:02 AM~15340255
> *good show but to hard to take pics most of mine have people walking into them
> *


yep. I took all mine on saturday for that very reason.


----------



## Skim




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## lowrodder




----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by El TaMaLeRo_@Oct 14 2009, 10:45 AM~15353741
> *Hey thats my primo Marky from Santa Bruta!!!!! Wassup Overnite Celebrity, how you know my Cuzin? LoL
> *


Homie is a Brown Sensations member. Thats right, we saw you rolling on the blvd after the show. Nice rides!


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15351134
> *KEEP PUSHING HOMIE THAT CAR WAS DOING GOOD WHEN I WAS SHOWING IT YOU DID GOOD IMPROVEMENTS A LIL EXTRAS AND IT WILL BE ON GAME
> *


Gracias Homie. The competition at that show was A+. Krazy ass fools spending all our hard earned money on our rides! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Oct 14 2009, 02:28 PM~15356138
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !
> SHE FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MxHispanic

Aztecas CC
East Bay Chapter


----------



## repo

somosuno was ther all the way from milwaukee show was off the hook thanks to roll,n and ron from black magic had a good time its goin down next year


----------



## littlerascle59

This is a pic I took on an overpass on the Vegas strip this past Monday.
I had to give him some spare change after seein his beggar sign.
:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15365073
> *This is a pic I took on an overpass on the Vegas strip this past Monday.
> I had to give him some spare change after seein his beggar sign.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El TaMaLeRo

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15365073
> *This is a pic I took on an overpass on the Vegas strip this past Monday.
> I had to give him some spare change after seein his beggar sign.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey that was me 2, after i lost all my money at OG strip club :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## El TaMaLeRo

Kepp postin dem bad azz pix! uffin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO TOOK 1rst IN 90s LUXURY SEMI CUSTOM :dunno:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## lil watcha

Wat car got o.g of the year?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 06:31 PM~15371411
> *too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..
> *



i dont think anyone check for added weight these days. at the orange cove king of cali there was a ride there leaving lead on the concrete.


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 06:31 PM~15371411
> *too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..
> *


  thats rite homie


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 15 2009, 05:14 PM~15369840
> *Wat car got o.g of the year?
> *


The 57 station from bowtie connection BAD ASS CAR!!!!! :0


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15371411
> *too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..
> *


X65986425389734683591345419846431284465421231346452154242 :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

well it is a business, and lowriding probably isnt the most lucrative business at the moment


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2009, 12:17 AM~15374246
> *well it is a business, and lowriding probably isnt the most lucrative business at the moment
> *


very true it has become a business thats for sure....i remember when if u were a hopper that LRM would have some great payouts then pay u out even more if u won 3 shows all in a row...then all of a sudden they would have a show on the west coast then go to the east coast and then somewhere inbetween cuz there were a few people out there doing just that winning 3 shows in a row..so they had to go from one side of the US to another side lol...

id really like to know just how much LRM makes on the supershow..cuz u know they have venders that pay them for a spot out there, plus entrance fees of cars and all kinds of shit...so they gotta make some money


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15371411
> *too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..
> *


times are *HARD* every where right now  , im just glad they still have a tour , hope next year , that they will have another tour and thigns are better for everybody


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 16 2009, 10:42 AM~15375431
> *times are HARD every where right now    , im just glad they still have a tour , hope next year , that they will have another tour and thigns are better for everybody
> *


x2!!!


----------



## El TaMaLeRo

Hard Times calls for Drastic measures, LRM duz make hella feria tho, i would hope so, either way The Super show was hella coo & Drama free!


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## Guam707

who won traditional of the year? Bomb of the year?


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 16 2009, 11:05 AM~15377831
> *who won traditional of the year?  Bomb of the year?
> *


X2 :0


----------



## supercoolguy

who won best of show?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 12:17 AM~15374683
> *very true it has become a business thats for sure....i remember when if u were a hopper that LRM would have some great payouts then pay u out even more if u won 3 shows all in a row...then all of a sudden they would have a show on the west coast then go to the east coast and then somewhere inbetween cuz there were a few people out there doing just that winning 3 shows in a row..so they had to go from one side of the US to another side lol...
> 
> id really like to know just how much LRM makes on the supershow..cuz u know they have venders that pay them for a spot out there, plus entrance fees of cars and all kinds of shit...so they gotta make some money
> *


I REALLY dont care how much they make as long as they make it worth it for everyone and put on a good show.


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 16 2009, 06:10 AM~15374187
> *The 57 station from bowtie connection BAD ASS CAR!!!!! :0
> *



Original of the year Results:

1st was the Sierra gold 57 conv (Bowtie car)

2nd was the Blue 57 conv (Bowtie car)

3rd was the silver 57 conv (Classic Memories c.c. car)


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 16 2009, 05:42 AM~15375431
> *times are HARD every where right now    , im just glad they still have a tour , hope next year , that they will have another tour and thigns are better for everybody
> *


WELL NEXT YEAR IS ONLY TWO SHOWS IN THE WHOLE TOUR!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 16 2009, 07:33 PM~15382408
> *WELL NEXT YEAR IS ONLY TWO SHOWS IN THE WHOLE TOUR!
> *


THAT'S NOT A TOUR IT'S TWO SHOWS (LOL) DOES LRM MEAN ANY THING ANYMORE :uh: SHIT THE SMALL SHOWS ARE BETTER NOW


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 16 2009, 11:05 AM~15377831
> *who won traditional of the year?  Bomb of the year?
> *


Traditional - "El Cadi II" from Elite
Bomb - Micheal Tovar's "Wanted '37"


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15371411
> *too bad LRM has lowered their standards in order to create more revenue for themselves...they use to inspect the vehicles for hidden pumps or batteries or weight in the frame or back bumper...now they just dont care..i know for sure 1 of the cars had weight in it and it competeded...LRM is about the money..they dont care about hopping or LOWRIDING like they use to..
> *


and keep speaking up about weight and when they pull you from the drink there will be enuff to hold you to the bottom for a good amount


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 16 2009, 05:42 AM~15375431
> *times are HARD every where right now    , im just glad they still have a tour , hope next year , that they will have another tour and thigns are better for everybody
> *


X2 SERGIO...


----------



## 59drop

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15344341
> *we took 1st o.g 60's convert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 59drop




----------



## 59drop




----------



## YUHATE4

:biggrin: Nice pics Dave keep them rollin.


----------



## 59drop




----------



## 59drop

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Oct 16 2009, 09:13 PM~15383238
> *:biggrin: Nice pics Dave keep them rollin.
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAHA THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop




----------



## 59drop




----------



## theoso8

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## geovela86

Now where are more pics like this 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 10:26 PM~15383381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 17 2009, 06:33 PM~15389572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where are more pics like this
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We brought out our MonteCarlo all the way from the OaklandBayArea and took home the trophie! =)
These Pic's are just for starters!!
i got liike 147more BUT man' don't got much time riight now to really post them all up.lol










There's more to come from !!!!AZTECAS CAR CLUB!!!!
check out our car club pages: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325454


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Oct 18 2009, 09:08 PM~15395854
> *We brought out our MonteCarlo all the way from the OaklandBayArea and took home the trophie!  =)
> These Pic's are just for starters!!
> i got liike 147more BUT man' don't got much time riight now to really post them all up.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to come from !!!!AZTECAS CAR CLUB!!!!
> check out our car club pages: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325454
> *



:uh: DON'T NEED TROPHIES WHEN GOT EM N YOUR SEAT! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 17 2009, 07:33 PM~15389572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where are more pics like this
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## RIDES3




----------



## low chevy




----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 19 2009, 04:04 PM~15404193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC'S BRO...MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE'LL HAVE THE I.E. BANNER UP THERE. THANKS FOR SHARING THOSE PICS!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Oct 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15404256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 20 2009, 10:08 AM~15412495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 20 2009, 10:08 AM~15412495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE....LOOKS LIKE U WERE FOLLOWING THE HYNA AROUND!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15429885
> *SUP HOMIE....LOOKS LIKE U WERE FOLLOWING THE HYNA AROUND!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAW THEY WERE FOLLOWING ME


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## low chevy

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Oct 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15404256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Oct 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15404256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15322699
> *GET READY FOR THE LAST SUPER SHOW OF CALI. FOR THE 2009!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :wave:  uffin:
> 
> BIG AL SAID IT;;;GOOD SHOW*


----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## screwed up loco

Coo pics. Better late than never.

Fucked up lookin hoodrats this yr. Hopefully next supershow is better.


----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 01:14 AM~16159562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ra8dernation

Anybody know why my pics get deleted?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 01:39 AM~16159659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 01:40 AM~16159667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sum nice pics. I'll be there in 2010 too.


----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 12:08 PM~16161397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 12:39 AM~16159659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The lips :burn:


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 2 2010, 01:59 AM~16159746
> *Anybody know why my pics get deleted?
> *


THAT HAPPENS 2 ME 2 SO, I JUST POST AGAIN AN SOMETIMES THEY STAY :angry:


----------



## Wizzard

And for those that missed it...


----------

